# tivo stream in the US



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

another thing we won't get :-( 
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/47139/tivo-stream-hits-us-uk


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

"We're investigating this type of functionality for our customers, but nothing confirmed as yet," we were told by a Virgin Media spokesperson."

Subtitles - because we can't even get the iPad app working with the Virgin TiVo in any kind of reasonable timescale, you can forget any hope of this !


----------



## dialanothernumb (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry alextegg, feels like I am following you around this forum! 

I just wanted to comment on my experience. I have the Tivo stream device from my Tivo Premier and initially it was dreadful. It felt like the dark says of the original hacked UK Tivo and getting the home-brew HME hack to work over an 802.11b network. Stuttering video, slow connections and iPad app crashes.
A week after I bought it, and seriously thinking about returning it, the stream device and iPad app both got updates and now it feels robust and fast. We have had three members of the family all streaming different shows at the same time. I was on a business trip to Blighty last week and brought several shows with me to watch on the plane, downloaded to the iPad. 
All of this functionality is achievable in some fashion for free, but simplicity is what this approach brings. Hope you VM customers get it soon.


----------

